# SMU is recognized by ACS or not



## raj311083 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am having 6 yrs of ORACLE DBA exp and I have completed B.Sc.IT and MCA from SIKKIM MANIPAL UNIVERSITY and I am worried is ACS recognized this university or not. Any one have got positive result from ACS for this university.

Regards
Rajesh


----------



## steve14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Raj,

I am in a similar dilemma. I have 4.5 years of work experience in windows/linux support and have completed BCA ( Bachelors in computer application) from Sikkim Manipal University Directorate of Distance Education. I have all the documents in place but not sure of this degree is recognized by ACS. Considering my limited experience, if this degree is not recognized, applying for ACS would be a complete waste as i will not have 60 points. 
Requesting all senior members to kindly take time and respond to our query.


----------



## gotoAus (Nov 26, 2014)

I have an MBA from Symbiosis through distance learning will that be recongised by ACS


----------



## meelan (Feb 4, 2015)

hello
I too have an MBA from Sikkim Manipal University. I am curious to know whether it is accepted by ACS? Is there a place for a pre-assessment of qualifications?


----------



## meelan (Feb 4, 2015)

meelan said:


> hello
> I too have an MBA from Sikkim Manipal University. I am curious to know whether it is accepted by ACS? Is there a place for a pre-assessment of qualifications?


Anyone, please ?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

guys, m not sure..but i guess it should be valid as long as you have transcripts and other certificates..

the best way to know would be calling up a mara registered consultant and do an assessment or just ask him/her...im sure they would know..


----------



## sam24112003 (Aug 26, 2013)

I cannot comment exactly SMU degree is accepted or not, but I know the distance degree is considered. You just have to mention it as part time study.

Also, they will consider the experience after the degree is completed.
So, for eg. you started working form say Jan 2008 and you completed your MCA degree say June 2012, part time, so your work experience after June 2012 will be considered.

As mentioned, you have to show your degrees and marksheets.


----------



## meelan (Feb 4, 2015)

sam24112003 said:


> I cannot comment exactly SMU degree is accepted or not, but I know the distance degree is considered. You just have to mention it as part time study.
> 
> Also, they will consider the experience after the degree is completed.
> So, for eg. you started working form say Jan 2008 and you completed your MCA degree say June 2012, part time, so your work experience after June 2012 will be considered.
> ...


hi
I have a commerce degree in 1999 but have been working as a IT Professional since then. I got IT Masters in 2012.
so, my experience before masters will NOT be considered?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No, only skilled work experience counts. If you were not qualified in the subject the work was unskilled.


----------



## geetusethi (Jun 15, 2017)

Did anyone got skill assessment done or got positive results from ACS ? anyone who has completed graduation or post grad from SMU distance learning ? 

I have done Grad and post Grad SMU distance learning and have all docs intact so wanted to know if i proceed with ACS assessment with the qualification docs?


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

geetusethi said:


> Did anyone got skill assessment done or got positive results from ACS ? anyone who has completed graduation or post grad from SMU distance learning ?
> 
> I have done Grad and post Grad SMU distance learning and have all docs intact so wanted to know if i proceed with ACS assessment with the qualification docs?


Can't really comment on ACS but my MBA in banking and finance was considered to be equivalent to their masters by CPA.


----------



## geetusethi (Jun 15, 2017)

anyone else who's Skill assessment is completed?


----------



## fash2358 (Nov 18, 2017)

I can vouch for distance education...I did my MCA via Bharathiar University and submitted all the necessary proof. My assessment was successful and it was recognised as comparable to Master degree as per their AQF. Yes, when I filled the form, they had 2 options part-time vs full-time and I selected part-time..


----------

